# advice please



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Listen,beemz; symphonic material on 78 RPM are valueless,except some extremely rare recordings from
the 10s.or 20s. Sorry to dissappoint you, but it is so.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not sure about the "value" of those LPs, but I certainly wouldn't get too excited about anything, because quite frankly, you don't have anything to get excited about. Classical LPs are hardly worth that much money.

I would trade in all those LPs and invest in Leonard Bernstein's Tchaikovsky symphony cycle. This is a great investment and blows pretty much all competition out of the water.


----------

